# Bi-Amping



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys, Can I Bi-Amp which I think I can, my fronts using my receiver for the highs and my separate Amp for Drivers on My Klipsch RF-7 ii, But question one is that. 2 will I blow my tweeters with 150w Amp and 3 without being able to have a Separate crossover will the ones in the RF-7 ii Really make a difference ? I know Home Theater is Really what sounds good to you but would like some opinions on this. Thank you........Also what would you do to make this sound better . I also have transduces in my couch


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Also my last Post I would like some more input will the upgrade to the Denon Avr-X7200WA be a big difference ? I have a Crazy Setup !


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

bottom is transducer amplifier. The couch shakes like an Earthquake....


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't have any surround system speaker any closer than 8 feet from the listening postion. especially not 1' from my head.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In order to bi amp the way you want to do it you require dedicated crossovers and amps. Bi amping can get very complicated and unless you invest a fair bit of money it's not worth it.

And I agree, the way you have your sorounds your not at all set up correctly. You need to at the very least move them up closer to the ceiling but moving the sofa forward at least 2ft would be very helpful


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say No to your question, do not bi amp using two different sources as level matching would be most difficult and sonics matching cannot be done.
The RF7 are pretty efficient and may not need bi amping.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I would say No to your question, do not bi amp using two different sources as level matching would be most difficult and sonics matching cannot be done.
> The RF7 are pretty efficient and may not need bi amping.


That's all true. From my "googling" it looks like the RF7 has dual binding posts so it looks possible. You would need REW to match levels but the possibility to set the levels independently can be an advantage.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

dgmartin said:


> That's all true. From my "googling" it looks like the RF7 has dual binding posts so it looks possible. You would need REW to match levels but the possibility to set the levels independently can be an advantage.


More than likely the dual binding posts are for bi-wiring...not bi-amping. Bi-amping requires an external crossover, and the internal one removed or physically bypassed.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> More than likely the dual binding posts are for bi-wiring...not bi-amping. Bi-amping requires an external crossover, and the internal one removed or physically bypassed.


Possibly. First check if there are jumpers across the binding posts. If there are, the best way to know is to remove the jumper and connect to each pair independently to see if in HF/LF are using parallel crossovers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice speakers!  I wouldn't bother with the whole bi-amping thing personally. As for your surrounds do you have a way to put them to the sides of the couch?


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you from your input but nothing can be moved but the last guy asked if I can put on sides of the couch ...what sides ...they are on the side .. Just not understand, what should I do ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look here: http://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/surround-sound-speaker-setup/5-1-setup.html


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

My right one ....is Facing me, at least one of them ...look
















Left one perfect Spot ...a little closes


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

From your pic it looks like one is to the side and the other more behind. I understand some of us myself included have to concede at times due to space and/or room layout. If there is no wall on that side maybe find a stand for it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want them farther away from where you sit. And personally higher up, They are too close.
Those are bipolar speakers meaning they have sound coming out of both sides. Souround is more about filling the area around where you sit not directly pushing the sound at your ears.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally (from looking at your pics)... I would put them both up by the ceiling aimed just a tinge downward (maybe 5 degrees). I had a similar situation in my last house with some paradigm surround speakers, and it worked out fine. By doing this you will not have them firing so close to your head, which is not a good idea.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Of course, if you're planning to move to an Atmos (or DTS:X) speaker configuration, you'll want the maximum possible vertical separation between the low-level speakers and the overhead speakers. Still, it'll probably be very uncomfortable having the surround speakers making noise right next to the ears of someone sitting on the sofa.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tell you ...I'm sitting right in front of it ....Its really not that Bad if adjusted right ..... Now I'm dealing with the New Denon ....Not sure of the Sound ! The old Onkyo sounded different ... Been asking if a new receiver needs a break in time ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a bit unfair to compare the Denon to the Onkyo given the Denon is a couple years newer and has Atmos however if only looking at the power output the Onkyo is a better receiver and has a better larger power supply. If you are not going to use Atmos then I would stick with the Onkyo but the Denon is newer and has newer features.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes starting to settle in and sound very surrounding better then the Onkyo .....Don't forget I have a Butler TDB-5150 5 channel 150w Tube and getting for the RF-7 ii a Butler TDB-2250 250w x 2 Channels ... That I hope should really make a difference.. They take 250w RMS ,,,,,1000 watts Peak ! Thank you Tony


----------

